# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  going back to school - recurring dream

## Mandy

Every now and then i have a dream about returning to school or university. 

(I left university 7 years ago and now work as an engineer).

In the dream i am always way behind with work for a certain subject i am studying, usually maths. I then have to squeeze a whole years course work into about a month in order to pass the class. I panic a lot in these dreams as i know i cannot manage that amount, i look at the work and i do not understand any of it.

----------


## daeryk

School of any kind in a dream represents life lessons.  If you are always behind or failing it means you aren't standing up to, or overcoming negative thoughts or personality traits you have.

A dream like this is a message that you need to try harder to stand up to fear, desire, and to try harder to respect all people even if you don't like them.  I encourage you to give this a try to see if these dreams go away.

----------


## Mandy

This is very intersting, it could do with my job just now. I am not liking my boss very much right now and i was let down when i applied for another job. It was never explained to me why i never got the job, he just ignored me and never told me. So now i am currently looking for a job else where. 

If i have these dreams again, i will see if it matches my life like this. thank you.

----------

